# ThorEH's reptilepics



## ThorEH (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi again folks !

I've been away from the forum for a while now - this because I've used nearly all my free time to build up my portofolio with reptilephotos. This is a bit harder than in most countries, as Norway (together with Iceland) is the only countries in Europe which says *holding all reptiles is illegal *! But there is a rather big subculture in Norway holding reptiles - so I've been travelling a bit around in the country doing some reptilephotography. Most in private homes, but also some in a couple of Zoo's

So, I would like to show you guys some of the photos I've taken the last couple of months







_Boa constrictor_






_Phrynohyas resinifictrix_






_Eublepharis macularius_











_Uroplatus phantasticus_

....more to come


----------



## ThorEH (Mar 29, 2008)

_Morelia viridis_






_Morelia spilota_











_Furcifer pardalis_






_Basiliscus plumifrons_


----------



## ThorEH (Mar 29, 2008)

_Physignathus cocincinusi_











_Tokay tokay_






_Rhacodactylus leachianus_






_Eublepharis macularius_






_Antaresia maculosa_

Hope you enjoy them - For more of my pics you can see here :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorhakonsen/


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 29, 2008)

seen these on flickr..great shots!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome photos. The two tokay shots are my favorites.


----------



## Malnra (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice thanks for sharing !


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2008)

Very, very nice pics.


----------



## Gurd (Mar 30, 2008)

Some great pics there mate

well done


----------



## Whyatt (Mar 30, 2008)

Great!!! These are really beautiful pictures!

My favorite is the Basilisk but the Tokay is great too; nice reflections!

But don´t forget the mantis.


----------



## ThorEH (Apr 1, 2008)

Whyatt said:


> Great!!! These are really beautiful pictures!My favorite is the Basilisk but the Tokay is great too; nice reflections!
> 
> But don´t forget the mantis.


Thansk !

Offcourse I won't forget the mantids


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Apr 17, 2008)

ThorEH, absolutely gorgeous pictures, I love your work!


----------



## spawn (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't know you kept Milky Tree Frogs! You must PM me with your experiences!


----------

